# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  The DC Universe - Where Women's Moods Are Controlled by Diet Soda

## CBR News

In their latest examination of bad comic plots, CSBG examines the time Dr. Light and Power Girl's aggressive attitudes were caused by... diet soda?!


_Full article here._

----------

